# στο δόξα πατρί, στο δοξαπατρί = right between the eyes



## StellaP (Jan 10, 2010)

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι σχέση έχει η εκκλησιαστική έκφραση "Δόξα Πατρί' με την λαϊκή έκφραση "με βάρεσε στο δόξα πατρί" ή "την έφαγα στο δόξα πατρί" ;
Η απορία μου δημιουργήθηκε σήμερα κατά τη διάρκεια μίας κηδείας όταν άκουσα τον παπά να λέει "Δόξα Πατρί και Υιώ και Αγίω Πνεύματι".
Είναι πιθανό να έχει σχέση με τη συνοδευτική χειρονομία με την κόψη της παλάμης στο μέσον του μετώπου επειδή από εκεί αρχίζει ο σταυρός ή είναι κάτι άλλο;


----------



## Marinos (Jan 10, 2010)

Λες «δόξα πατρί» -το χέρι στο μέτωπο, «και υιώ» -στο στήθος, «και αγίω πνεύματι» -στον δεξί ώμο, «αμήν» (; ) στον αριστερό. Θα μου πεις, γιατί δεν λέμε «με βάρεσε στο και υιώ». Έλα ντε!


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2010)

Παρακαλώ να με συγχωρήσετε, αλλά θυμήθηκα ένα σχετικό μνημονικό βοήθημα (αν και με λίγο διαφορετική σειρά, αφού οι καθολικοί αγγίζουν πρώτα τον αριστερό και μετά τον δεξιό ώμο, όταν σταυροκοπιούνται), κατάλληλο μόνο για άρρενες, όμως: Spectacles, testicles, wallet and watch. 

Making the Sign of the Cross (Nuns on the Run)




 
@ Μαρίνος: Ίσως επειδή ένα δυνατό χτύπημα στο _δόξα πατρί_ αφήνει ξερό το θύμα, ενώ στον _υιό_ το κάνει να διπλωθεί στα δύο*, αναλόγως και με το ύψος του _υιού_ και το φύλο του θύματος, βέβαια.​ 
*να καθιερώσουμε το χτύπημα στον _υιό_ ως βοήθημα για την επίκυψη της μετάνοιας;​


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2010)

*Το Δόξα Πατρί* = The *Gloria Patri* (η δοξολογία) [Βάζω και κανένα μεταφραστικό να μην πηγαίνει χαμένη η ευκαιρία.]

*στο δόξα πατρί* (ή: *στο δοξαπατρί*) = *right between the eyes*
Το γράφουν πολλοί με μία λέξη. 

Και σωστή η εξήγηση που δίνετε. Ευτυχώς δεν έχει κυκλοφορήσει πολύ η μάλλον αστεία του Νατσούλη (τη διαβάζετε εδώ, για τον Δοξαπατρή).


----------



## Aurelia (Jan 11, 2010)

Δόξα τω Πατρί, το Υιώ και τω Αγ. Πνεύματι...λοιπόν!
Εκεί στο "Υιώ" το χέρι δεν κατεβαίνει στο στήθος αλλά στην κοιλιά... υποδηλώνοντας την ενανθρώπιση του Λόγου (Υιού) στη γη.


----------



## Costas (Jan 11, 2010)

Marinos said:


> Λες «δόξα πατρί» -το χέρι στο μέτωπο, «και υιώ» -στο στήθος, «και αγίω πνεύματι» -στον δεξί ώμο, «αμήν» (; ) στον αριστερό. Θα μου πεις, γιατί δεν λέμε «με βάρεσε στο και υιώ». Έλα ντε!


Καλά έκανες κι έβαλες το ερωτηματικό, γιατί "αμήν" δε λες ποτέ μετά το "Δόξα Πατρί...", παρά μετά, όταν έχεις πει και το "Και νυν και αεί, και εις τους αιώνας των αιώνων [αμήν]". Αν θέλουμε σώνει και καλά να βάλουμε μια λέξη στον αριστερό ώμο, μάλλον θα πρέπει να βάλουμε το "Πνεύματι", ενώ το "Αγίω" θα είναι στον δεξί ώμο. Ο ρυθμός όμως είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς πολύ φλου. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι στο Δόξα Πατρί αντιστοιχεί το μέτωπο, γιατί από εκεί αρχίζει η όλη εκφώνηση.



nickel said:


> *Το Δόξα Πατρί* = The *Gloria Patri* (η δοξολογία)


(η δοξολογία) = (η *μικρή* δοξολογία), γιατί, όπως λέει και το λινκ σου, σε αντίθετη περίπτωση καταλαβαίνουμε τη Μεγάλη Δοξολογία (Δόξα Σοι τω δείξαντι το φως...), που είναι ολόκληρο (συχνότατα ψαλτό) κατεβατό.


----------

